# drawing up gonal f injection



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

I began injecting last night, using menopur and gonal f
I have used the menopur before although at a different dose, this time I was doing it without the autoinjector, once I got past my initial fears of actually having to stick the needle in again I was fine with this one

However I have a question about the gonal f, 
I am using a multidose vial
I added the solution to the vial no problem
I then followed the instructions pulling the syringe back to the required dose and injecting this into the vial before drawing up the correct quantity (I assume this is done so that when taking out doses over several days I am not creating a vacuum in the vial)
As soon as I let go of the plunger part of the syringe after pushing the air in, the plunger began to come out on its own filling the syringe automatically, unfortunately it didn’t stop at the required amount and kept filling.
I reset the syringe to the correct amount but had problems removing it from the vial as it kept trying to increase the level in it. When I did remove it I did loose a small amount as I was having to continue to hold the plunger part of the syringe in place

Can anyone advise me if there is a better way of doing this?
Should I let it over fill with air from the vial after I have collected the required quantity of liquid and then get rid of the air when I have removed the syringe?

Any help or advice greatly appreciated


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi guider,

How have you managed in the past few days? Hope it's got easier. It can be tricky with the small vials to manipulate the liquid exactly. If you add a bit more air than needed it might solve the problem.

Hope all going well with cycle  
Maz x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

well whatever i was doing it seemed to go ok, 
follicles
Left
16
15.5
13
10.5
15.5
16.5
Right
15
14.5
17
19
16.5
20.5
EC tomorrow morning


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Guider,

Glad to hear it all went to plan and from looking at your signature you are now PUPO  Fingers crossed for you for OTD. Masses of     

Maz x


----------

